# Espectro audible



## zxeth (Dic 10, 2011)

Buenas noches, tengo un gran intriga, estube barriendo frecuencias con la laptop y unos auriculares marca sennheiser cx500 , que supuestamente tiene una respuesta a la frecuencia de 17hz a 22000hz, tengo una gran duda, supuestamente un oido puede oir entre 20hz y 20khz, pero yo oigo desde los 16,42hz hasta los 15874hz, es normal que no pueda oir mas de los 15874hz? lo mismo le pasa a mi papa,empieza a escuchar a los 24,31hz deja de escuchar desde los 15442hz. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Libardo M (Dic 10, 2011)

Que tipo de onda utilizas?? senoidal o cuadrada

Porque si es cuadrada es posible que esa baja frecuencia estes escuchando armonicos.

Y con lo de alta todas las personas tenemos diferentes  limites en la audicion.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

con la edad se pierde progresivamente oir las frecuencias mas altas
http://escuela.med.puc.cl/paginas/publicaciones/apuntesotorrino/audiometria.html


----------



## zxeth (Dic 10, 2011)

Senoidal, parece que me estoy quedando sordo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

no creo,porque cuando te prueban el oído solo prueban asta los 8000 hz,para mi que es normal ,fijate que tu padre escucha un poco menos ,por eso de que con la edad se oye cada ves menos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2011)

es un espectro altamente aceptable, ten en cuenta que lo que vivimos dia con dia afecta nuestro oido, mi viejo tambien anda quedandose corto de oido, pero debes tomar en cuenta que no solo es el rango sino la amplitud, si el volumen es bajo escucharas un rango mas reducido


----------



## zxeth (Dic 10, 2011)

pff creo que te quedas mas sordo con los auriculares que con un equipo de 500watts , llegan a 113db, imaginate que puedo percibir frecuencias por debajo de los 17hz y ahi dice que lo minimo son 17hz

Claro, porque solo llegan a los 8000hz?, no se pienza en mas que eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

ni idea pero en esas frecuencias estudian la audicion


----------



## Libardo M (Dic 11, 2011)

Cuando en la empresa nos hacen audiometrias nos dicen que el rango que mas cuidan es de 3000 a 4000Hz, que es donde esta la mayor parte del habla y por lo tanto la comprension del lenguaje.

A medida que se deteriora la audicion, sobre todo que este empieza en las altas frecuencias, se empieza a confundir las consonantes S con la T.
Ejemplo cuando dices el numero 60 y entienden 70 o viceversa.
No les ha pasado que les a tocado repetir el numero a su interlocutor o viceversa pedirle que se los repitan.

Saludos LM


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2011)

​
Che, zxeth quizás no sea el amplificador ni tus oídos quizás sea los parlantes lo que no pueden reproducir la ondas sonoras (me paso con los subsónidos en un parlante de diafracma que se movía, pero no emitía sonido)


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> ...tengo una gran duda, supuestamente un oido puede oir entre 20hz y 20khz,


Los 20 a 20kHz son el rango *promedio* correspondiente a oídos jóvenes y sanos.


> pero yo oigo desde los 16,42hz hasta los 15874hz, es normal que no pueda oir mas de los 15874hz? lo mismo le pasa a mi papa,empieza a escuchar a los 24,31hz deja de escuchar desde los 15442hz.


Mi oído a los 20 años llegaba a 16kHz y ahora (51) se muere a los 13kHz.
En cambio el de mi hija cuando tenía 7 años llegaba a 21kHz.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

hay alguna manera directa de probar los parlantes a altas frecuencia...sin que este se dañe
....pienso ponerme los audifonos u otro y tambien microfonos
lanzan señales a distintas frecuencias..y ver como reaccionan el microfono y yo
pero los electrec, dinamic o algún piezoelectrico funcionan bine como microfonos a 10Khz para arriba?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

Realmente *poca gente* escucha cuando un fly-back silba . . .  y eso es 15 mil y algo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2011)

pero el fly-back se escucha pero no se nota, otra cualidad-deficiencia del ser humano es poder discriminar sonidos sin importancia aunque siguen siendo pocos...


----------



## Kalamarus (Dic 11, 2011)

Buenas, creo que los rangos de frequencias se diseñan solo en concordancia al sonido a transmitir.
Así por ejemplo, para el telefono, como solo hay que transmitir voz humana, el rango creo que anda entre los 2KHz y los 4...
Si tu quieres escuchar buena musica...es normal que el rango sea más ancho, pero es absurdo garantizar los 20KHz...cuando pocos instrumentos dan ese tono, y a parte, muy pocos podrian oirlo....


----------



## BKAR (Dic 12, 2011)

un violin alcanza hasta 15Khz en sus notas mas altas....


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pero el fly-back se escucha pero no se nota, otra cualidad-deficiencia del ser humano es poder discriminar sonidos sin importancia aunque siguen siendo pocos...



Coincido mucho con vos, ultimamente estoy empezando a discriminar muchos sonidos, los de mi novia deben estar comprendidos entre los 4000 y los 8000hz, asi que en esas frecuencias no escucho practicamente, o, mejor dicho, esas frecuencias las discrimino jajajajajaja.

Por otra parte, estube haciendo pruebas en la casa de mi novia hoy con los auriculares y un equipo de audio, este equipo aiwa tiene salida de auriculares amplificada, pude lograr escuchar hasta los 19400hz y pico, no me acuerdo bien, pero desde la 16 hasta ahi tube que subirle un poco el volumen, en los bajos llegue a escuchar los 14,9..hz (no me acuerdo los numeros completos), tambien subiendole el volumen. Por lo que veo tan mal no estoy, espero no empezar a empeorar,

Me di cuenta que mi novia NO ESCUCHA en totalidad las frecuencias entre los 15790 y los 16050hz aproximadamente


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2011)

zxeth:

Te iba justamente a decir que las placas de audio de las notebook suelen ser LAMENTABLES. Tambien puede serlo el generador de audio que usas. Habria que ver y medir la amplitud que sale con el osciloscopio.... he visto formas de onda muy feas....

Ademas de la edad y la FATIGA AUDITIVA ( es acumulativa lamentablemente ) ... yo tengo 55 añitos y unos cuantos de escuchar a niveles no muy recomendables , pero periodos cortos normalmente. Una noche de "Disco" de las de ahora ( cuando yo iba las potencias eran mucho menores ) , puede hacer estragos...
Afortunadamente puedo decir que escucho por encima de los 16Khz aun!!

Pero en realidad lo que sucede es que no hay información sonora a esas frecuencias , pero como dice el teorema de Fourier , las ondas complejas estan compuestas de series de senoidales . 
Para que sirve tener respuesta en frecuencias inaudibles?  Para el caso de variaciones bruscas, un golpe o cualquier otro sonido que presente un flanco , ahi es donde influye esta respuesta.

Otra: las audiometrias se hacen con fines laborales , no audiofilos de ahi que no se mida tan por encima.
Ademas al ser aparatos calibrados , no quiero pensar lo que costarian si pudieran analizar respuestas por encima....

Espero haber aclarado mas que confundido.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 12, 2011)

Hace 2 años sufrí un accidente, me caí del techo de mi casa. Y pegué la cabeza al piso, especificamente mi lado izquierdo, fracturandome los Huesecillos del Oído Medio, afectándome la escucha por ése oído. He aquí una de las pruebas de audiometría: 





Aunque, aparentemete, mi oído izquierdo (el dañado) está mas plano 

Pero ahora sufro de acúfenos. Cuídense los oídos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2011)

Se ve rara esa medicion Yoangel ( si bien no soy medico ) . Lo habitual es un pozo en la zona mas audible ( 4 KHz) cuando es por exposición a ruidos . 
Claro que lo tuyo es traumático . Lamento lo de tu accidente , ME UNO AL CONSEJO SOBRE LOS CUIDADOS ... los acúfenos deben ser muy molestos , me ha pasado solo temporalmente .


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hace 2 años sufrí un accidente, me caí del techo de mi casa.
> 
> Pero ahora sufro de acúfenos. Cuídense los oídos.



Eso me pasa y no sufri ningun golpe, creo que es hora que me vaya a hacer un estudio. Me suele pasar los dias que estoy muy nervioso o cuando salgo de bailar


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2011)

Justamente es lo que te decia!!! una disco de hoy en dia tiene potencias tremendas!! 

Lamentablemente cuando uno se da cuenta ya es tarde.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Realmente *poca gente* escucha cuando un fly-back silba


mas que el silvido se ve el aura azul en la penumbras de la noche, a la espectativa de quien asoma la mano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

en algunos tv se escucha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Justamente es lo que te decia!!! una disco de hoy en dia tiene potencias tremendas!!
> 
> Lamentablemente cuando uno se da cuenta ya es tarde.


 
Imposible chamuyarse una mina en un boliche hoy en día . . .  por eso los pibes van directo a los bifes sin preguntar


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

Jajajjajaja ya no se chamuya, si la mina quiere te abre la boca, sino te abre la boca a vos de una piña


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 13, 2011)

Tremendo off-topic , pero viene al caso , muchachos:

- 2m : No se que edad tenes , pero antes uno tenia que esperar las "lentas" para ir arrimando ...!!!

- Ahora bien , todo el "chamuyo" .... era con fines de ir a los bifes ( o no? ) ...ergo , con criterio ELECTRONICO , para que no sea tan off-topic, ES MAS EFICIENTE !! Como un clase B respecto de un clase A o un clase D respecto del B....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Soy de la época de los lentos , ibamos a Kokeshi , Matokos y Club 74 frente a River (ahí yo me quemaba los dedos aflojando las lamparitas de los reservados ) , o a Pinar de Rocha o Juan de los Palotes en Ramos Mejia.

También a Zodíaco , Bamboche , Bonamí , Sunset en Olivos , Mi Club en Banfield , La Casona de Lanús.

Iba a los autocines y del Guindado al lado del Planetario.

No le podés errar ni por un año 

 Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 13, 2011)

Me parece que tenes algunos mas que yo!!! .... ni conoci los autocines. 
Ojo , tampoco soy de Baires como para ubicar los boliches que nombras....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

No , soy algo menor que vos


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Soy de la época de los lentos , ibamos a Kokeshi , Matokos y Club 74 frente a River (ahí yo me quemaba los dedos aflojando las lamparitas de los reservados ) , o a Pinar de Rocha o Juan de los Palotes en Ramos Mejia.
> 
> También a Zodíaco , Bamboche , Bonamí , Sunset en Olivos , Mi Club en Banfield , La Casona de Lanús.
> 
> ...



JAjajajajajajaja, pinar de rocha y juan de los palotes es lo mismo, bah, en realidad palotes esta adentro de pinar  (es como una pista aparte, es la de electronica). Ahi si que te quedas sin oidos, tienen facil unos 2000watts, en la cabina (era amigo del dj de palotes) hay 8 amplificadores de 400watts, que buenas noches las de pinar con mi amigo , lastima que despues se lleno de "villeros", si ibas te robaban, asi que dejamos de ir, pero las villeras eran faciles


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> JAjajajajajajaja, _*pinar de rocha y juan de los palotes es lo mismo, bah, en realidad palotes esta adentro de pinar*_  (es como una pista aparte, es la de electronica). Ahi si que te quedas sin oidos, tienen facil unos 2000watts, en la cabina (era amigo del dj de palotes) hay 8 amplificadores de 400watts, que buenas noches las de pinar con mi amigo , lastima que despues se lleno de "villeros", si ibas te robaban, asi que dejamos de ir, pero las villeras eran faciles



Abandoná las drogas pesadas, te están haciendo muy mal.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

Pasate un dia por pinar , la ultima vez que fui fue hace 2 años, Estaba buscando fotos para mostrarte o algo para afirmar lo que digo pero no encuentro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

ahora son todas villeras?digo por que están todas fáciles hoy dia


----------



## zxeth (Dic 13, 2011)

Si, la epoca flogger ya paso , el tema es que la mitad deben tener sida, ya no vale la pena ir, ademas que los sabados va poca gente y los viernes son todas pibitas de 16años. Prefiero ir a un pubcito o a GOA (3$ el tequila )


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2011)

Juan de los Palotes quedaba en la calle Necochea 153 Ramos Mejia lado Sur.
Y Pinar en segunda Rivadavia lado Norte a una 7 cuadras uno de otro.

En Juan de lo Palotes me bautizaron "Fogonazo" y trabajé allí varios años.
También trabajé en:
Camelot (Hoy Vinicius) 
Jonas & Co (Hoy la Casa del Audio)
Lo de Hansen
Rebote
Notte
Cristopher (Hoy casa de computación)
Divagario
El Cepo
Y una larga lista que no recuerdo.

Edit:
http://blogs.lanacion.com.ar/archivoscopio/archivoscopio/yo-fui-a-bailar-a-ramos/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

:estudiando: ...tomo nota!!!"


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 13, 2011)

Fogonazo de que trabajabas en esos boliches!el año pasado fui a bariloche y ahi tienen un decibelimetro en cada boliche que corta el audio a 100 dB segun lo que vi..en mi ciudad eso no pasa y salis del boliche mareado por tanto ruido


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> Fogonazo de que trabajabas en esos boliches!el año pasado fui a bariloche y ahi tienen un decibelimetro en cada boliche que corta el audio a 100 dB segun lo que vi..en mi ciudad eso no pasa y salis del boliche mareado por tanto ruido



Hacia los equipos para generar el ruido  y las luces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)




----------



## masaru (Dic 13, 2011)

Fogonazo , te faltó Tempo y For export.  



con respecto al hilo , lo de 20 hz a 20 kz en lo que un aplificador debia reproducir para se considerado Hi-Fi  según la norma Din 45500. 
  El oido no se comporta como un aparato lineal , reacciona distinto según la presión sonora. A bajo volumen tiene dificultades para escuchar las frecuencias bajas y altas. Se aplana al subir el volumen. 
  Nadie escucha todo el espectro ; pero lo de 20 hz a 20 kz. cubre a la mayoría de las personas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2011)

caray que finura, que glamur, tantos sitios de cache y elegancia que mencionan, yo que me empedaba con doña pelos, don juanito, el chicas pool, las pulcatas, el puercos bar, la virgen, la gloria, la araña rosa, y demas antrejos de mal a muerte...


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 14, 2011)

Me gustaria saber de algo/lugar en la que Don Fogonazo NO HAYA INCURSIONADO....
Admirable "prontuario" !!

Respecto al tema ... el oido nuestro es la peor parte de cualquier cadena de audio .... pero es lo que hay y yo LO QUIERO !

Las curvas que menciona masaru son las de Fletcher-Mundson  , en ellas se basa el botoncito "Loudness" que tienen los amplificadores de cierto porte....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Fogonazo , te faltó Tempo y For export.  ....



Si no mal recuerdo, Tempo se originó como Notte, o al revés, con For Export no tuve nada que ver, tampoco con Crash ni Stadium Bailapple, al cual Steve Jobs le *robó* el logotipo.






Respecto a Crash, como conocía a uno de los dueños (Vecino) aproveche el contacto y le alquilé el local "Antes" de su inauguración oficial para una fiesta privada.


*Edit:*



Helminto G. dijo:


> caray que finura, que glamur, tantos sitios de cache y elegancia que mencionan, yo que me empedaba con doña pelos, don juanito, el chicas pool, las pulcatas, el puercos bar, la virgen, la gloria, la araña rosa, y demas antrejos de mal a muerte...



No te confundas, también frecuentaba bares con piso de tierra compactada y/o el auténtico mostrador de "Estaño" .
Tal vez el "@black-tiger1954" recuerde uno que quedaba en La Plata frente a la estación del ferrocarril provincial por la zona de 25 y 71

*Edit II*



AntonioAA dijo:


> Me gustaria saber de algo/lugar en la que Don Fogonazo NO HAYA INCURSIONADO....
> Admirable "prontuario" !!.....



La parte del "Prontuario" que ya "Prescribió" se encuentra publicada en el Foro, el resto, cuando se caigan las "Causas pendientes" será oportunamente publicado.

*Dato anecdótico:*
En esa época lo habitual eran amplificadores de no mas de 100W, para Camelot (Hoy Vinicius) le armé 3 equipos 2 de 600W y uno de 1000W, todo con 2N3055.
Antes que alguno salte y diga que no se puede por la tensión de trabajo del 2N3055, aclaro que emplee series de 3 transistores (En serie) y varias de estas series en paralelo para cada rail.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2011)

hey yo no salí a ningún lado a bailar,no era calavera su majestad, a lo sumo a jugar billar o al metegol


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Eso que dice Fogo es cierto , con el 100 + 100 de Fapesa (no el de transformador sino el en puente) hacía las fiestas estudiantiles para recaudar fondos para el viaje de egresados y era *dIOS* , es más , los woofer de aquella época de 12' Leea o Ucoa no eran de más de 30 a 50 Watts.

Y si armaba equipos de sonido , en general se hacian racks con 5 potencias de 100 adentro , que era más confiable que las de 250 y 400 Watts.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 14, 2011)

Ha bueno, en eso fogo tiene razon, pero pinar de rocha adentro ahora tiene varias pistas con musicas diferentes, Pej: Dollar cuando yo iba era de salsa y rock y algo de regaeton. For export era mezcla de electro con regaeton. Palotes (la mejor pista) era solo de electro. En city pasaban cumbia, regaeton, y muy de a vez en cuando salsa. Camelot era brasilero, salsa y algo de regaeton. Y la pista de afuera nunca la vi totalemente abierta


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 14, 2011)

Como no te van a zumbar los oidos !!!!!
( va con un poco de envidia )


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 15, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Juan de los Palotes quedaba en la calle Necochea 153 Ramos Mejia lado Sur.
> Y Pinar en segunda Rivadavia lado Norte a una 7 cuadras uno de otro.
> 
> En Juan de lo Palotes me bautizaron "Fogonazo" y trabajé allí varios años.
> ...




De casualidad laburaste alguna vez en el ya difunto "Cine Disco" de Mercedes? Mi viejo laburó mucho tiempo ahí y sé que laburaba gente de varios lados también, por ahí se cruzaron en algún momento 
Por lo poco que puedo recordar (cerró cuando yo tenía 3 o 4 años y fui muy pocas veces), era un boliche bastante grande, con una pantalla de cine (proyector CRT sony) y en una parte del piso habian baldosas luminosas de colores 
Han tocado bandas bastante importantes, y los equipos de iluminación, ambientación y sonido eran impresionantes. Por suerte antes de que cierre mi viejo conservó algunas cosas, como el proyector, woofers, consolas, luces, maquinas de humo, dimmers, secuenciadores y algo más 

Inclusive había un reproductor de discos laser (como dvds pero del tamaño de un long play y analógicos, también lo conservo ese reproductor), creo que para la época estaban bastante avanzados (estoy hablando de unos 20 años atrás o más).

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Estuve amurado una época en la 29 y 32  y mi finada ex suegra trabajó ahi cuidando el baño de damas para que las niñas no se portaran mal  .


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 15, 2011)

29 y 32... que hay ahí? Está la fonda? Realmente no recuerdo nada en esa calle, y siempre paso 

Seguís viviendo en mercedes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

No ya no , es a unas cuadras de una via de tren de carga , antes del parque  , puhhhh . . . si habré comido salame y salsa Francesa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estuve amurado una época en la 29 y 32  y mi finada ex suegra trabajó ahi cuidando el baño de damas para que las niñas no se portaran mal  .



y se portaban mal? muy mal o mas o menos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Papa y huevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Claro , su tarea esa verificar *que no se metieran* *de a dos* en los bañitos . . .  disimuladamente , les facilitaba jabon y toallas y demás


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> De casualidad laburaste alguna vez en el ya difunto "Cine Disco" de Mercedes? ..........



Nones
Lo mas cercano a Mercedes (Bs.As.) en donde hice algo fue Lujan.


----------

